# Freud's Mafia



## SonofaBor (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul Thomas Boggs. Freud's Mafia:  Sigmund Freud's Crimes Against Christianity.  (Silvanus Publishing, 2017)

Maybe many people here know this work. If not, I recommend this book to people who are interested in 19th and 20th century American and European history. Boggs argues that Edward Bernays, Freud's nephew, took the insights of psychoanalysis and produced the most powerful propaganda operation in the world.

I first heard of Bernays long before I had read Freud. Noam Chomsky regularly referred to him as the architect of manufactured consent.  Chomsky, of course, never referred to himself as manufactured dissent. Nor did he show the intellectual and otherwise tradition that ties him to Bernays.  Reading Boggs, however, shows that an on-going assault against the Christian world got a big push by Freud who, as any reader of Freud might suspect, was devilishly whitewashing rampant pedophilia in late 19th century Vienna with his theories of unconscious desires expressed in dreams. That individual, reclining patients in repose reported dreams of rats eating at one's anus or being raped by one's father, didn't mean to Freud that anything like this was really happening-- only that a vast psychological underground of perversion drove humans to act neurotically.

Boggs claims Bernays understood that the Freudian understanding of the human subject-as-victim of unconscious, irrational drives:

"Freud was incredibly disparaging towards God's creation, describing human beings as slaves to their desires and servile to the behavior of others around them. Freud believed that a human being's innate "group think" was commanded by "unconscious aggressive forces" and this inherent instability made individual freedom, which is the comer stone of America's Republic, unattainable (p.24)."

In a bewildering world of (manufactured) uncertainty (even at the level of one's dreams and drives), people could be made to cling to fantasies-- fantasies that could prove quite profitable to the leading mercantile and war-making interests.

Boggs ties Bernays to the CIA and MK Ultra, to Marxism, racism, and all psy-ops designed to fragment and deprive people of their faith and communities.

The book is 244 pages, a tour-de-force of conspiracy theory.


----------



## Prolix (Dec 26, 2021)

Adam Curtis - who also increasingly seems to have been a consent manufacturer himself - discussed Bernays quite extensively in The Century of The Self:

​


----------



## enthusiast (Dec 30, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> <...> Freud who, as any reader of Freud might suspect, was devilishly whitewashing rampant pedophilia in late 19th century Vienna <...>


«In 1885, as Freud was completing his medical education, he received a scholarship to study under Jean-Martin Charcot, one of the founders of the science of nervous and mental illnesses. The five months spent in Paris had a huge impact on Freud and his academic career.

J-M. Charcot proved that the common symptoms of hysterical neurosis — trembling, paralysis, insensitivity to pain, etc. — can arise and disappear under the influence of a single suggestion, without the involvement of any physical factors. He also concluded that a number of neuropsychiatric disorders, including those in childhood, have a traumatic origin. It was these studies by Charcot that formed the basis of Freud's scientific interests for the next decade; he refers to Charcot as "the great teacher" in his later writings. and gives it an important place in the development of psychoanalysis. It's all well known.

However, the Parisian internship also gave Freud expertise in a very different area of medicine. In his report to the university, as well as in a private letter to his wife, Freud indicates that, apart from Charcot, he attended the lectures of only one professor, the forensic physician Paul Brouardel (1837-1906).

Freud later wrote: ""While studying with Charcot in Paris in 1885. I was deeply interested in Brouardel's anatomy lectures. He clearly demonstrated to us in the morgue, how much should be known to doctors, but that science prefers not to notice."

What does Freud mean here? What exactly is it that science _"prefers not to notice"_? There is a hint of the answer in the aforementioned work "Towards a History of the Psychoanalytic Movement", written almost 30 years later. Freud relates how in Paris he found himself an unwitting witness to a private conversation between Charcot and Brouardel about some neuropathological case. Bruardel spoke softly, and the substance of the question remained not quite clear to Freud. But Charcot answered at the top of his voice, gesticulating animatedly:

"... _I'm telling you, in cases like this, it's always about sex... always... always!'_ I remember being taken aback for a second and thinking in utter amazement: _'So why, if he knows it, does he never talk about it?'_"

But what's the connection between "sex" (Charcot was more specific) and forensic autopsies? For the answer to this question, Masson explores a sea of literature, including archives and the library of a Paris morgue. It turned out that both Bruardel himself and his predecessor in the Department of Forensic Medicine, Ambroise Tardieu (1818-1879), were researching perversions and sexual crimes, the victims of which were very often (and in certain cases exclusively) children. Having studied more than 10,000 of rape cases, Tardieu found that 79% of them were committed against children. Another researcher, Paul Bernard (1828-1886) came to the same result, 79%, based on even more extensive material, over 45,000 cases of sex crimes.

Needless to say, how difficult it is to investigate such cases, especially when the accused and the victim stood at opposite ends of the social class ladder. But forensic physicians pointed to quite certain methods and patterns to find the truth and prove the guilt of the corrupter, the molester, and sometimes even the murderer. It was precisely such cases, as Masson discovered, that Paul Brouardel often devoted his lectures in the Paris morgue to the very period when Freud was among his attentive listeners and spectators. And more than that: in Freud's personal library he discovered books by these very French authors — Tardieu, Bernard, Brouardel — on this very unattractive and unpopular subject.» — "Point of the Needle" (_Hieromonk Makarii with a foreword by O.E. Akimova_) ["Острие Иглы" (_Иеромонах Макарий с предисловием О.Е. Акимова_)]


Another quote.
«Freud attended Brouardel's lectures at the Paris Morgue — Masson speculates that he may have observed Brouardel conduct autopsies on victims of child abuse — and he had the relevant publications of all three authorities in his library (although one cannot determine when he obtained them or, for that matter, whether he had read them, since none of them is annotated).» — Paul Robinson "Freud and His Critics"


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 31, 2021)

Hegel believed the true state of the soul to be awful-- a dark night of fantasms and fears and confusion. In this condition the world spirit kicks into action and generally draws people, through increasing levels of social policing, into order in the state-- a true hive mind.

Freud ties to this philosophical point of view in his view of the subconscious. It is interesting that Hegel was promulgating the _Philosophy of Right_  (1820)-- a theory of a totalitarian state, misleadingly couched in a language Christians might buy into.

There are many others, for example: old "nasty, brutish and short", Thomas Hobbes, whose Leviathan (i651) starts off with a theory of the distempered, dreaming subject:

_And seeing dreames are caused by the distemper of some of the inward parts of the Body; divers distempers must needs cause different Dreams. And hence it is, that lying cold breedeth Dreams of Feare, and raiseth the thought and Image of some fearfull object (the motion from the brain to the inner parts, and from the inner parts to the Brain being reciprocall and that as Anger causeth heat in some parts of the Body, when we are      awake; so when we sleep, the over heating of the same parts causeth Anger,      and raiseth up in the brain the Imagination of an Enemy. In the same manner; as naturall kindness, when we are awake causeth desire; and desire makes heat in certain other parts of the body; so also, too much heat in those parts, while wee sleep, raiseth in the brain an imagination of some      kindness shewn. In summe, our Dreams are the reverse of our waking Imaginations; The motion when we are awake, beginning at one end; and when we Dream, at another. _

From there we get, voila:






(Note the symbology, familiar to all SH readers)​
Plato sought to temper this soul via a strictly harmonized and hierarchical state-- a state which discourages breeding amongst the ordinary:

_Every year, after the breeding committee, or whatever, secretly makes its choices, there is to be a kind of fertility festival. Everyone chooses names by lot, and the name they draw, or no name, is the choice of the gods for them. This is the kind of thing that Plato calls a "noble lie"; for the lottery is to be rigged by the breeding committee. Everyone will actually draw the name designated for them; and those who draw a blank were simply thought undesirable for offspring._

And then we have a contemporary of Freud, a Russell, making the mafioso agenda absolutely clear:






Looking into his eyes, "I see murder."​
Obviously, the mafia is not merely Freud's. This fact doesn't detract from the book.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 31, 2021)

One of my biggest proofs for Christianity is that these controllers never give it a chance.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2021)

What are the odds...


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jQDiCsYIHQf0/_

_

_​


Prolix said:


> Adam Curtis - who also increasingly seems to have been a consent manufacturer himself - discussed Bernays quite extensively in The Century of The Self:
> 
> ​


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> What are the odds...



Come on, Citezenship! Spell it out for us more literately inclined...Please explain your thoughts, in other words...


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Come on, Citezenship! Spell it out for us more literately inclined...Please explain your thoughts, in other words...


That Edward Bernays is considered the father of modern propaganda and that his nephew should end up being the co founder of the biggest vehicle for such techniques in this century, Netflix.
More of a connection to the thread than a contribution, please forgive me if i have crossed a boundary.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> That Edward Bernays is considered the father of modern propaganda and that his nephew should end up being the co founder of the biggest vehicle for such techniques in this century, Netflix.
> More of a connection to the thread than a contribution, please forgive me if i have crossed a boundary.


You didn't cross a boundary. You simply deprived me (us) of the summation.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 1, 2022)

enthusiast said:


> "... _I'm telling you, in cases like this, it's always about sex... always... always!'_



Sex and death. Sex and death drives. These, according to Freud, drove human behavior. What a grim vision of reality.

Freud's method of analysis was Cartesian. But what Descartes initiated as a thought experiment-- the tearing down of all familiar structures that supported his social and spiritual being-- Freud and his followers used as a means to open the subject to the dark truth of themselves. This is rather perverted from a Cartesian perspective; for although Descartes postulated a possible "evil genius"-- who orchestrated his false impressions-- he reasoned his way back to the self and a creator in the midst of his self-induced breakdown. The famous quote from the _Meditations _(1641): _cogito ergo sum_, (I think therefore I am) led to his conclusion about both God and immortality.

(As outlined in Wikipedia):

I exist.
My existence must have a cause.
The only possible ultimate causes are:
myself
myself always having existed
my parents
something less perfect than God
God

Not _a._: If I had created myself, I would have made myself perfect.
Not b.: This does not solve the problem. If I am a dependent being, I need to be continually sustained by another.
Not _c._: This leads to an infinite regress.
Not _d._: The idea of perfection that exists in me cannot have originated from a non-perfect being.
Therefore, _e._ God exists.
Freud rejected deism as a fantasy. He obtained the method of analysis from the devout.


----------



## Clown Of God (Jan 1, 2022)

Correct me if I’m wrong.
Freud had a serious inclination for bondage did he not?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 2, 2022)

Not that I know. But you might read his analysis of Rat Man and obsessional neurosis. *Here is a summary *of his theory:

_Sigmund Freud__'s view of obsessional neurosis appeared as early as 1894. In "The Neuro-Psychoses of Defence" (1894a) he broke with the conceptions of classical psychiatry and stipulated that the cause of obsessional neurosis lies in the existence of an intrapsychic conflict of sexual origin that mobilizes and blocks all flows of energy. He thus opposed the classical theory of degeneration and the idea of innate weakness of the ego that Pierre Janet used as the basis for his description of psychasthenia._* Freud proposed a traumatic etiology for obsessional neurosis. *_*An early sexual event occurs before puberty; however, in contrast to what happens in hysteria, this event is a source of pleasure to the child.* The individual experiences strong feelings of guilt and is overcome by self-reproach. These feelings are repressed and then replaced by a primary system of symptoms and traits: scrupulousness, shame, mistrust of self. The success of these defenses allows the individual to go through an apparently healthy period. But eventually these defenses are exhausted and there is a return of the repressed memories with the outbreak of the illness and its attendant symptoms._

My emphasis.


----------



## Septimus (Jan 2, 2022)

Freud's posse venerates its own blood as cultural and intellectual heroes. This happens every generation. For my university-level conditioning, I had to study Mel Brooks and Woody Allen as the cream of the crop of comedy film directors. Yea, some of the stuff those guys said is insightful, but a large bulk of it is just profanity, perversion, and/or nonsensical babbling made to sound intellectual. And if you didn't get it, you were just too stupid.

Like Freud, Mr. Allen also has ties to pedophilia as well as incest to boot. Psychotherapy for the sake of psychotherapy without the elevation of the soul. Really just to cover up crimes.


----------



## enthusiast (Jan 2, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Sex and death. Sex and death drives. These, according to Freud, drove human behavior. What a grim vision of reality.





Septimus said:


> Psychotherapy for the sake of psychotherapy without the elevation of the soul. Really just to cover up crimes.


Perhaps most vividly, the idea of the fusion of sex and death was shown in the movie Basic Instinct. One spills over into the other, and now you can't tell which is which.
Catherine Tramell is 100% Freudian. The master of "nonsensical babbling made to sound intellectual."


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 2, 2022)

Septimus said:


> This happens every generation.



In pop music, too. Bobby Zimmerman, Fagan and Becker, Getty Lee.. all the long-standing outstanding acts of my youth.  And if we go back when wars were raging in Europe and Asia but radio was "chillin" (not used then as an adverb) under "blue moons,"  the entertainers and song writers, by in large, were from the same tribe.  E.g., Billie Holiday, real name: Eleanor Fagan.

Later edit:

Depressing and perhaps unfair. 

In any case, my criticism of the book:

It is not that the conspiracy doesn't exit but that the "original sin" motif (found in Plato, Hobbes and Freud and in covid fears and environmental theory) is also found in its purest form in the contemporary Bible.


----------



## dakotamoon (Jan 9, 2022)

Just lost a hard drive, so no links ..till I redo the research on Freud but:  

Freud was addicted to cocaine, and tobacco - talk about an addictive personality - he had over 36 operations on his jaw/sinuses so he could continue smoking even with cancer.. they fitted him with a metal prosthetic that deformed him terrible .. all so he could smoke.  The NYTimes ran an article which shows through a court case that Freud:  Insisted on interviewing every person who wanted to become a shrink, he heard all their secrets and then made $$ on them. A family sued Freud as their father had been urged by Freud to divorce their mother, and marry a very rich woman, and then give massive $$ to Freud.. Ethics, What Ethics?    The same NYTimes article takes each step of Freud's career and shows how he plagerized, made up, intimidated people - to come up with his theories.   The original Oedipus Complex was Freud's feeble attempt to cover his guilt for having bedded a sister in law.   Despicable man, Despicable profession... Shrinks were the ones with ice picks performing surgery on brains in public parks for $$!


dakotamoon said:


> Just lost a hard drive, so no links ..till I redo the research on Freud but:
> 
> Freud was addicted to cocaine, and tobacco - talk about an addictive personality - he had over 36 operations on his jaw/sinuses so he could continue smoking even with cancer.. they fitted him with a metal prosthetic that deformed him terrible .. all so he could smoke.  The NYTimes ran an article which shows through a court case that Freud:  Insisted on interviewing every person who wanted to become a shrink, he heard all their secrets and then made $$ on them. A family sued Freud as their father had been urged by Freud to divorce their mother, and marry a very rich woman, and then give massive $$ to Freud.. Ethics, What Ethics?    The same NYTimes article takes each step of Freud's career and shows how he plagerized, made up, intimidated people - to come up with his theories.   The original Oedipus Complex was Freud's feeble attempt to cover his guilt for having bedded a sister in law.   Despicable man, Despicable profession... Shrinks were the ones with ice picks performing surgery on brains in public parks for $$!


The NYTimes article is now paywalled:  Was Freud a Fraud? (Published 1994)
His Nephew caused much more harm than Freud.  For millennia - children idolized their grandparents, elders, parents.. not till Bernays gave us Rebels with zero causes, and told us it's natural to call your parents frauds and lyers (enter Kinsey) .. Sex is harmless and fun, your parents are lying to you.. Rebel!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2022)

dakotamoon said:


> children idolized their grandparents, elders, parents



This kind of ancestor veneration also gave (and gives) people living in the here and now good reason to act virtuously. If they failed to maintain the dignity and line of their family, they were marked as a failed/aborted in the family tree.

I saw many "family books" when I was an anthropologist in Taiwan. The state, with the arrival of Japan in 1895, sought to incorporate this data and this morality into its machine by making "family books" routinized and subject to state scrutiny-- a kind of ID. The Chinese Nationalist state in Taiwan now has this all computerized, of course.

Freudian psychology is absolutely meaningless to a person who conceives of his or her life in terms of its benefit to his or her family.  The Hegelian ideal of the realization of morality in the state is perverse because it conceives of individuals as lost in a dark world without it. Freudian "brain salad surgery" can "tune" the individual to conform by igniting "the dark night of the soul" in therapy. But in the family, the dark night of the soul is the moment of creation, commonly known as copulation, when the universe answers Yes.


----------



## hydratex (Nov 18, 2022)

Is this the same content as the NYtimes?

sciencebasedmedicine.org/freud-was-a-fraud-a-triumph-of-pseudoscience/


----------



## Laiqoepsio (Nov 30, 2022)

hydratex said:


> Is this the same content as the NYtimes?
> 
> sciencebasedmedicine.org/freud-was-a-fraud-a-triumph-of-pseudoscience/


That's why they call him Sickman Fraud?


----------

